# Just bought a TT



## paulttc (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself. I have just bought an absolutely beautiful MK1 TT 225 in Misano red with red leather interior, I picked it up on Saturday from a lovely lady in Billericay, the car is called Scarlett, so I am keeping her name ( I have never named my cars before) I drove her home 50 odd miles in the rain and absolutely loved it, today I went out for a spin following my parents in their 1959 MK2 Consul to Dunstable downs, lovely drive though the Herts, Beds countryside, the sun was shining, and all was right with the world! I am sure all new owners are the same, but I just can't stop looking at the car, it's beautiful! Coming from a biking background and classic cars, I waved to a few fellow TT owners today but didn't get a reply, is it not something people do? Looking forward to going to some TT events and meeting some of you. All the best, Paul. (paulttc) 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, Welcome to the TTF..
Lets see some pics of your *RED *TT & especially the Mk2 Consul.
Had one of those as a Hire car, just shows how old I am.  
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Paul, welcome to the forum, I see you have Dotti,s car


----------



## paulttc (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, yes that's right davelincs it is, it's a lovely car in superb condition, you can tell it has been loved and looked after, my neighbours were amazed at the condition of it. Got in tonight after being soaked all day at work ( I'm a telephone engineer) and seeing the TT sitting there instantly made me smile as I walked in  Just trying to read as much as possible about TTs I feel like I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## paulttc (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome Paul and Scarlet, she's a beauty, and i am often caught gazing out the window just admiring mine they are a piece of art in my opinion to be admired and enjoyed. Have fun with her :wink: Lois


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello Paul lovely to see you here 8) and welcome to the nuthut. So glad you and ScarleTT got home safely and your enjoying her as much as I did. You suit her so much made me smile seeing your typed post here xxx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul,* Red* & White Consul 8) Is it column gear change ? Lets see some better pics please.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Hiya Paul, Welcome, I'm glad ScarleTT has gone to a good home. My car Edward will miss her very much  :lol:










Hope you'll be able to come to our Essex meets


----------



## paulttc (Nov 10, 2013)

sexytt said:


> Welcome Paul and Scarlet, she's a beauty, and i am often caught gazing out the window just admiring mine they are a piece of art in my opinion to be admired and enjoyed. Have fun with her :wink: Lois


Thanks Lois, yes, they are lovely, and I am sure I will have fun with her! Is it nearly Summer yet?!! :wink:


----------



## paulttc (Nov 10, 2013)

TTchan said:


> Hiya Paul, Welcome, I'm glad ScarleTT has gone to a good home. My car Edward will miss her very much  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Chantelle, thanks for the welcome and for the picture of Scarlett and Edward! Tell Edward not to be too sad, I'm sure they will see each other again one day. I am near Hemel Hempstead so it is a fair way to the Essex meet, but I would like to go, so may well come along sometime.  x


----------



## paulttc (Nov 10, 2013)

Dotti said:


> Hello Paul lovely to see you here 8) and welcome to the nuthut. So glad you and ScarleTT got home safely and your enjoying her as much as I did. You suit her so much made me smile seeing your typed post here xxx


Hi Abigail, It's good to be here! Hope you weren't too upset when I drove away with ScarleTT. I am really enjoying owning and driving her, just ordered a workshop manual from Amazon so I can keep her in the best of health. I can't wait for the weekend to get out there, give her a wash and take her for a drive.  xxx


----------



## paulttc (Nov 10, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Paul,* Red* & White Consul 8) Is it column gear change ? Lets see some better pics please.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy, Yes the Consul is column change, Dad has owned it since 1967, so it has been in the family since before I was born.I have a rare MK2 1960 Farnham Estate Zephyr too and also a '59 Consul which used to be my daily driver around 1990ish needing restoring. I will try and find some pictures and post them.


----------



## paulttc (Nov 10, 2013)

paulttc said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul,* Red* & White Consul 8) Is it column gear change ? Lets see some better pics please.
> ...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, Wonderful classics, look forward to some more pics. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## glmec (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Paul,

Welcome to the forum, the car looks an absolute beaut, congratulations. I know what you mean about looking out the window and staring. I've had mine over 4 yrs now and I still do it. Enjoy it, looks like you hang on to nice cars in your family.

Regards, Gav


----------



## paulttc (Nov 10, 2013)

glmec said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Welcome to the forum, the car looks an absolute beaut, congratulations. I know what you mean about looking out the window and staring. I've had mine over 4 yrs now and I still do it. Enjoy it, looks like you hang on to nice cars in your family.
> 
> Regards, Gav


Thanks Gav, it is a beaut, really pleased with it, I dare say I will still be like you in 4 .You're right we don't change our cars very often, and hang on to the ones that are a bit special to us, I must admit to having a bit of a dilemma now though, I would like to put the TT in the garage, but that would mean I have to sell the Consul or Zephyr or both.
All the best, Paul.


----------



## paulttc (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## paulttc (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## paulttc (Nov 10, 2013)

:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Engine bay is looking good, looking forward to seeing what bit of TLC you do to inside her [smiley=sweetheart.gif] xxx :wink:


----------



## paulttc (Nov 10, 2013)

Dotti said:


> Engine bay is looking good, looking forward to seeing what bit of TLC you do to inside her [smiley=sweetheart.gif] xxx :wink:


Will have to wait until next month, or after Christmas now, but drivers seat and gear knob are planned, I might try taking off the gear knob and polishing it on my dad's lathe. As fast as I was going over it with the chamois today, it was getting wet with a very fine mist of rain, I think the neighbours reckon I've lost the plot!! :wink:


----------



## paulttc (Nov 10, 2013)

Dotti said:


> Engine bay is looking good, looking forward to seeing what bit of TLC you do to inside her [smiley=sweetheart.gif] xxx :wink:


Took the Gear knob off and put it in the lathe, it has polished up lovely, they seem to have a laquer on them which I had to completely remove. I have just ordered a genuine Audi replacement drivers seatback cover, hope it is a good match for the base, or I may have to buy that too, scarleTT is in such lovely condition, she's worth it . Going to change the oil and filter soon and rear brake pads. I Still can't walk past it without staring and smiling, every morning I have to look back over my shoulder, absolutely love this car and don't care if my mates tell me it is a hairdressers car, I just think they don't know what they are missing.


----------



## CarrieTT101 (Dec 26, 2013)

paulttc said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself. I have just bought an absolutely beautiful MK1 TT 225 in Misano red with red leather interior, I picked it up on Saturday from a lovely lady in Billericay, the car is called Scarlett, so I am keeping her name ( I have never named my cars before) I drove her home 50 odd miles in the rain and absolutely loved it, today I went out for a spin following my parents in their 1959 MK2 Consul to Dunstable downs, lovely drive though the Herts, Beds countryside, the sun was shining, and all was right with the world! I am sure all new owners are the same, but I just can't stop looking at the car, it's beautiful! Coming from a biking background and classic cars, I waved to a few fellow TT owners today but didn't get a reply, is it not something people do? Looking forward to going to some TT events and meeting some of you. All the best, Paul. (paulttc) 8)


Hi Paul

I too am from a classic car and biking background. I do not know why TT's owners do not show out or wave (natch, it is probably because they are going too fast to react in time  )

Hope to see meet you and others at a Kent meet early 2014.
Best,
CC


----------



## CarrieTT101 (Dec 26, 2013)

paulttc said:


> :wink:


She is indeed beyooootiful. Same wheels as mine but mine is silver. Loving Scarlett - super colour.


----------



## paulttc (Nov 10, 2013)

CarrieTT101 said:


> paulttc said:
> 
> 
> > :wink:
> ...


Hi CarrieTT101,
thanks, I think she's lovely, love the colour, I saw one on the road and thought "that TT is lovely, I wonder how much they go for" so I had a look on ebay and decided I could afford one, so started looking, but the red ones don't seem to come up all that often, and if they do they are 100s of miles away. I was considering a Moro blue one with cream interior, then I saw a kingfisher blue one which was a really nice colour and thought about that one, but then I saw my one for sale and with the red interior I thought it was particularly nice.
Really enjoying driving her, how long have you had yours? Hope to get to some shows in the summer so hope to see you then.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh hai and welcome! is bovi market still going?  Welcome to the nut house!

J
xx


----------



## paulttc (Nov 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> oh hai and welcome! is bovi market still going?  Welcome to the nut house!
> 
> J
> xx[/qu
> ...


----------

